# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Overgangsklachten

## gioff

Mochten jullie vragen hebben over klachten die passen bij de overgang, dan ben ik bereid hierover wat meer info te geven.
Ik ben een verpleegkundig overgangsconsulent en kan in een aantal consulten vrouwen weer op weg helpen.
Kijk op www.careforwomen.nl voor meer info.

----------


## Felice

Hallo Gioff,

Ik zie net jouw berichtje hier pas staan en weet niet of jij er nog bent? (omdat jouw berichtje van oktober 07 dateert en er geen reacties geweest zijn.
Ik heb inderdaad een vraag die ik wil stellen:ik ben nu denk ik 2 jaar in de overgang en merk dat ik sinds een maand of 3,4 last heb van vrijen, gemeenschap hebben. Het doet van binnen pijn, na ca. 4,5 cm. Het is alsof er iets in de weg zit ineens, de doorgang niet vrij is, en ook brandt en schuurt het, zo'n gevoel.

Ook hebben mijn man en ik net een schimmelkuur gekregen, (hij zalf, ik een inwendige capsule) waarbij de huisarts aan gaf aan mijn man (hij is naar het spreekuur gegaan, een van ons tweeën hoefde maar te komen, en ik zag er tegenop om te gaan), dat in de overgang de huid en ook de vaginawand dunner wordt, en daardoor eerder schimmelinfecties optreden. En de gemeenschap pijnlijker en gevoeliger kan zijn.

Nou, ik hoop toch echt dat dit niet zo blijft, De huisarts heeft er verder niets bij gezegd wat we kunnen doen of nemen. (we kregen alleen iets tegen die schimmelinfectie, maar dat zouden we dus telkens opnieuw kunnen krijgen zo! dat wil je toch niet en is toch ook niet normaal! De lust vergaat ons beiden zo en daar zijn we veel te jong voor, en dat niet alleen: het is tenslotte toch dé ultieme manier om aan elkaar te laten zien en voelen dat je van elkaar houdt en heel dicht bijelkaar wilt zijn...voor ons tenminste wel...

Bovendien is mijn man 5 jaar jonger dan ik, en ik moet er niet aan denken dat we niet meer op een normale manier gemeenschap kunnen hebben, of zelfs helemaal niet meer.
Hoop dat je goede raad hebt.
Ik meen dat er ook iets bestaat met hormonen, maar die zouden weer de kans op borstkanker vergroten, en daar zit ik nu ook niet bepaald op te wachten!
Dus, hoop dat je iets weet...
bij voorbaat dank,
Felice

----------


## Felice

Ik ben inmiddels op de door jou genoemde site gaan kijken maar in de regio waar ik woon is (nog)geen overgangsverpleegkundige. Ik weet niet waar jij woont, maar dat maakt in principe niet uit toch, aangezien je hier schrijft dat je antwoorden wilt geven. Heel goed trouwens dat je dat hier gemeld hebt en wilt doen.

----------


## Felice

Hallo Gioff,
Ikheb je inmiddels ook een PM gestuurd, maar krijg geen reactie van je. Hoop echt dat je reageert.....

Felice

----------


## Felice

Hallo Gioff,
heb je nu ook een email gestuurd.
Hoop dat deze ontvangen wordt door jou en dat je reageert...
alvast dank,

Felice

----------


## Felice

Helaas, op geen enkele manier reageert Gioff of kan ik haar bereiken....zonde! lijkt wel van de aardbodem verdwenen!

----------


## Agnes574

Jammer voor je Felice!
Vraag het anders eens in een PM of mail aan Leontien?
Misschien kan zij je hiermee helpen?

Knuf Xx

----------


## Felice

Hoi Agnes, Ik heb haar al een PM en een Em gestuurd, maar ze reageert niet, terwijl ze wel aanwezig is hier, want ik zag toevallig dat ze 15-2 nog mijn profiel bekeken heeft....! 

Nu laat ik het maar zo, ik weet het niet, maar ze zal wel een reden hebben om niet te reageren, al begrijp ik absoluut niet welke. erg jammer, gemiste kans om een medemens met een serieuze vraag te helpen...
Knuf van Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Ik snap er idd ook niets van...ik zag haar laatst ook aanwezig...
JAMMER!!!!
Ik hoop toch dat ze alsnog wil en gaat reageren.....
Knuf Xx

----------


## krien

Hopelijk weet jij meer. Ik heb al sinds mijn 20ste opvliegers maar ben niet in de overgang. Ik heb ze niet heel vaak, gemiddeld een dag in de maand. Het rare is dat als ik er een aan voel komen ik hem dan grotendeels kan onderdrukken als ik snel een druivensuiker neem. Ook de pil heeft invloed, bij een zware pil lijk ik minder heftige opvliegers te hebben. Weet jij iets, laat het me dan weten. Groetjes, Krien

----------


## Felice

Hallo Krien,

Ik weet niet welke ''jij'' je bedoelt, maar ik kan je ook geen antwoord geven. Ik heb helemaal geen reactie gekregen van Goiff, en ik zag laatst ook dat ze wel geweest was op de site! erg jammer!! 
groetjes en succes, Felice!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet eerlijk gezegd ook niet direct hoe dat kan komen....
Ik heb zelf ook wel eens last van 'vapeurkes'...ineens megawarm en het zweet staat dan op mijn voorhoofd..maar hoe dit komt????
Als ik iets vind zet ik het hier neer ok?

Merci voor de 'druivensuiker'-tip...dat ga ik ook eens proberen!
Xx

----------

